
US government confirms Clinton emails contained top secret information - wslh
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/01/29/us-government-confirms-clinton-emails-contained-top-secret-information/
======
mark_l_watson
A year ago I was a Clinton supporter, even though I didn't like her support
for the Iraq war and her imperial connections.

I am very unhappy with the entire issue of her using a not very secure email
server for government business. I don't like that the disks were reformatted
before being turned over to the FBI. And, as long as I am complaining, I don't
like the way she laughs off suggestions of releasing transcripts for her paid
for talks at Goldman Sachs.

------
EvanPlaice
Knowingly mishandling Top Secret documents outside of secure channels would be
a career ending mistake for the majority of those who deal with anything
security related.

She'll arrogantly laugh it off like she does with everything else that doesn't
suit her personal interests.

As a result it'll set a terrible legal precedent that politicians are above
recourse when it comes to matters of national security.

